# Icône disparu



## Natazu (8 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens de jaibreaké mon iphone 4 et par inadvertance l'icône MAIL a disparu de mon dock iphone et n'est pas sur le springboard.

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment on peut faire réapparaître l'icône MAIL dans le dock?

Merci infiniment pour vos réponses.
Amicalement

Médy


----------



## lil_flow (20 Août 2010)

fais une recherche spotlight et tape "mail" pour voir deja si l'appli est toujour là.

sinon qu'as-tu installé depuis ton JB?


----------

